# IB3600 tell us what you think!



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Just wondering what everyone thinks of these. I received 2 packs from tony @ Power push and they seem to stay punchy the whole race unlike what i have heard of other matchers packs, Tell us how you charge, discharge, do you like em? hate em? seems like we may be in the battery of the month club again with all the new releases of cells!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

I'd wait if I were you till any of the "new" cells are approved by any of the sanctioning body such as ROAR, NORCA, ARCOR etc....wait for at least a year....by then we might have 4500 !!!!!! but then again it all depends who promotes ( had the most investments) of any given cell. Ernie Proveti et al seems to have the upper hand on which cells gets approved anyways....so whatever testing,matching, cycling we do today will be for naught. As well as the chargers that we have today will have to be upgraded, software or hardware wise to handle the higher capacity cells or use the triple mode or not.....I'd wait & see what happens around summer time. Just my 2 cents . 

Henry E.:jest:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah no kidding, did you see the back of extreme this month? epic 3800's! AHHHHHHHHHh this week on "battery wars" we have the GP3300 classic against MEGA6000!!!


----------

